# Programming a remote



## Mike Kovach (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello all you pro audioholics,

I am going to love this! I have been struggling with the programing of my home AV system for the longest time. I've decided it sure wouldn't hurt to see if someone has had the same issue I have. Not so much the programing (Harmony Home Control) but integrating the laptop with the least amount of effort as possible. There was a time when the laptop responded to commands give by the remote to the tv and/or AV system and turned on by itself. I never got that to duplicate enough to program the remote control with the right command. My question is: was this an anomaly or is this something that can be done with my remote?


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

Moved from the Welcome section to the remotes section.


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

Older MacBooks had their IR enabled and would launch front row; if i'm not mistaken...

for people who used apple TV this was an issue because the same IR codes were used so many of us had to turn the IR receiver off on our computers... that was a little back in the day though...

Maybe you could provide a little more info on what you are trying to do?
What equipment do you have?
How are you trying to control your computer, what software?


----------

